# Komische Nummer: 0192658



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Als ich meine Rechnung bekam stand diese Nummer (0192658 )
drauf! Für 6 Minuten um die 10€, kein großer Betrag aber doch recht Komisch da ich nirgends etwas davon mit bekommen habe, die Nummer steht auch nicht auf der regtp Seite.
kann mir jemand Helfen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 April 2004)

> MSN Easysurfer ist ein Zugang zum Internet, der auf dem sogenannten "by Call"-Verfahren basiert und ohne Anmeldung sofort nutzbar ist. Das heißt, Sie können sich jetzt gleich unter der bundesweiten Rufnummer *0192658* (MSN Easysurfer, sekundengenaue Abrechnung) oder 0193670 (MSN Easysurfer Pro, minutengenaue Abrechnung) einwählen und lossurfen. Die Rechnungsstellung erfolgt über Ihre Telefongesellschaft (in der Regel die Deutsche Telekom).



http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/normal.html

Allerdings geht die Rechnung nicht auf, da die Minute nur 1,44 Cent kostet.


----------



## technofreak (5 April 2004)

Hilfe schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich meine Rechnung bekam stand diese Nummer (0192658 )
> drauf!



Die Nummer gehört MSN-Easysurfer
http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/normal.html

Ein normaler CbC (CallbyCall ) Internetproviderzugang im 1/1 sec Takt Abrechnung 
z.T auch mit der zusätzlichen Vorwahl 01088 

Jahrelang selber eingesetzt, noch nie von Problemen gehört .

tf

PS: der preiswertere Nachfolger ist:  MSN Easysurfer Power 	
http://www.teltarif.de/a/msn/power.html
0193670


----------

